# Story of the Trashman (menard)



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Wow, what a weekend. First of all let me go back a few years. The weekend before Thanksgiving 2008, my brother and I got a few pictures of a deer, very late coming out of a draw on our family's ranch in Menard. It was very late and the pictures were not that great, but we knew it was a nice deer. We never saw him again that year. 

We dont use feeders on the place, so we dont really use game cams either, but I got one before Christmas in 2009. A few cousins had reported seeing a large buck with some trash in the same area, so i dumped out a bag of corn and stuck the camera in it just to see what was there. We were amazed at what we saw the next morning. We named him "Trashman." All of the cousins hunted him hard until the end of the season but no dice. 

Now to this year, in the middle of Oct, i put a camera on a water trough about right next to the draw where we had see this deer the previous 2 years, hoping he was still alive. My gradfather passed away a short time later, so the day after the funeral in Menard, i pulled the card, and we had a few pics of him. We were very excited to see he was still alive. 

Sunday morning, I put my pop up blind near the water trough, looking over the draw, and right at first light he showed up chasing 2 does. He disappeared as soon as he came out, but then quickly walked back out, headed for the fence and thick brush. I whistled, and he paused, and thats all it took. 125 Nosler partition out of my .260 and he went about 30 yards and piled up. He got a truck ride to see Mr. Palermo this morning. 

I am thrilled with him, and I am very proud of him for a low fence, Menard Co. buck.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

woohooooooooo!!! awesome!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

WOW! Awesome buck and story! Great trophy! Congrats.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE!!!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

few more


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

That's a great buck for menard. Good job.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

What a crazy rack. Very, very cool! Congrats.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

That is a very nice deer. You should be very proud of your harvest.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome buck ... just awesome ... Congratulations my friend!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats! And that's truly hunting! Before anyone gripes, yes I hunt over feeders more often than not!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice buck!! Please tell me you didn't change outfits for a picture?


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Whata dandy trophy!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Boy thats a good'un! I love that dark face he has. Awesome deer, Congrats!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

That is a great hill-country buck! Did you score him? He is a great trophy for lots of reasons beside the score, just curious, he looks like he will go North of 150, great buck in anyone's book.
Congrats!!
BB


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> That is a great hill-country buck! Did you score him? He is a great trophy for lots of reasons beside the score, just curious, he looks like he will go North of 150, great buck in anyone's book.
> Congrats!!
> BB


havent really scored him yet. quickly took out the tape measure (not quite the proper tool) and he was a little above 150 giving him 20" of mass. i dunno what he will end up being, and i dont really care.

Anyone wanna guess. For reference, is brow tines are about 8 inches (and i am a big fella (6'6", 280)


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd be interested to hear what he scores, but no matter what the number comes out to be he's got awesome character.

Congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful Buck!!! With an awesome story behind him..Congrats


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

X18


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great deer and great story. Those junked up horns are awesome.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

WOW, WHAT A BUCK...


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE BUCK!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice, esp because you had to wait on him and finally get him , makes it even more of a story

great pics as well


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that deer reminds me of old times... my brother shot a similar looking deer near refugio in bee county many years ago.. not long hooks coming out the G2's like yours but tall brow tines ... here is a pic of it.. they could be related.. LOL


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

That's a great story and a great buck Deebo! Congrats man!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

What an impressive deer!! Wow! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That is a super cool buck deebo...Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome deer! I don't hunt too far from there so it gives me hope. Congrats.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Chew said:


> Awesome deer! I don't hunt too far from there so it gives me hope. Congrats.


where do you hunt Chew?


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Just west of Fort McKavett in Schleicher County.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Great buck - I hunted the Menard area for five years, lots of deer and some big ones to boot. Congrats!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awsome set of Horns!!.........CONGRATS!*


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Super, pure in every regard. Very special buck and story. Congratulations to you.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That is one really fine looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## seark57 (Aug 21, 2010)

we hunt 10 miles north of Menard off 83, what part of menard is your place


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*We Hunt Menard too!*

There have been two bucks that look like the little brothers to your buck. One a main frame 10 with twin kickers on the G2 and one main frame 10 with one small kicker on the G2. Both bucks are narrow too and extra tall. We are north west out of Menard.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

we are east of town, near Hext.


----------



## fdtate (Nov 17, 2010)

congrats.......awesome buck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is an awesome deer!! Congrats, it will look great on your wall for sure.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That is a super looking stud!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the story and pics.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

FANTASTIC LOOKIN BUCK! CONGRATS!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations on a true hunt and a fine trophy! I have followed your posts on 2Cool for years, mainly because you are a fighting Texas Aggie. However, I just realized that your cousin Randy Smith and I are good friends. He emailed me pics of your deer first thing Monday morning. I also saw the pics you got of him last year. Happy Thanksgiving!

BTHO t.u.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Great buck & story


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome Deer!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*he's a stud.....*


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

That is a great buck for sure. Gotta love the long tines & kickers ! It's surprising to me how many 2coolers hunt in the Menard area. I hunt out there too. I've been a lease member on the Waddle Ranch for several years now. It's on Ellis School Road, off of Cleo Road.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

True Trophy.....Congrats...


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on the buck!!! We hunt in Menard on FM 2920. Give me hope also......


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> I have followed your posts on 2Cool for years, mainly because you are a fighting Texas Aggie.


I've followed his posts too but because he's got a purty wife  Any pics of her and Trashman?

BTW, I also hunt in Menard. Thats an awesome deer, congrats!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Buck my brother........... Congrats !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

That right there is one awesome looking deer!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Deer! Congrats.!


----------

